# NEW Daily News Feature on theTurtleRoom



## theTurtleRoom (Mar 3, 2015)

We have started a daily news feature on our blog! These blogs will run 6 days a week, in addition to the other content being produced by theTurtleRoom.

Check out today's entry: https://theturtleroom.com/blog/2015/03/03/world-turtle-news-03032015/

If you like what you see, consider signing up for our newsletter to have the posts hit your email each day!


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Mar 17, 2015)

So, we are going to try to remember to post the link here each day, so Tortoise Forum goers have easy access to the latest World Turtle and Tortoise News. Without further ado, here is the 13th installment!

https://theturtleroom.com/blog/2015/03/17/world-turtle-news-03172015/


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Mar 18, 2015)

World Turtle News, 03/18/2015

https://theturtleroom.com/blog/2015/03/18/world-turtle-news-03182015/


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Mar 19, 2015)

Almost forgot today's news!

World Turtle News, 03/19/2015

https://theturtleroom.com/blog/2015/03/19/world-turtle-news-03192015/


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Mar 20, 2015)

World Turtle News, 03/20/2015

https://theturtleroom.com/blog/2015/03/20/world-turtle-news-03202015/

(Mods - would these be better served up in the Turtle and Tortoise Articles forum?)


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Mar 21, 2015)

World Turtle News, 03/21/2015

https://theturtleroom.com/blog/2015/03/21/world-turtle-news-03212015/


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Mar 22, 2015)

World Turtle News, 03/22/2015

https://theturtleroom.com/blog/2015/03/22/world-turtle-news-03222015/


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Mar 24, 2015)

World Turtle News, 03/24/2015

https://theturtleroom.com/blog/2015/03/24/world-turtle-news-03242015/


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Mar 25, 2015)

World Turtle News 03/25/2015

https://theturtleroom.com/blog/2015/03/25/world-turtle-news-032515/


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Mar 26, 2015)

World Turtle News 03/26/2015

https://theturtleroom.com/blog/2015/03/26/world-turtle-news-03262015/


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Mar 27, 2015)

I may not get to post the link when the post goes live at 7AM EDT, so here it is a little early. 

https://theturtleroom.com/blog/2015/03/27/world-turtle-news-03272015/


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Mar 28, 2015)

World Turtle News, 03/28/2015

https://theturtleroom.com/blog/2015/03/28/world-turtle-news-03282015/


----------



## TurtleBug (Mar 28, 2015)

theTurtleRoom said:


> World Turtle News, 03/28/2015
> https://theturtleroom.com/blog/2015/03/28/world-turtle-news-03282015/




How about posting the article titles along with the links? I don't know about others, but I personally don't bother clicking on "blank" links.


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Apr 1, 2015)

Well, there are normally 6-8 different articles linked inside each daily blog post. The title of the blog post is simply: World Turtle News with the day's date.

So today's blog post:

World Turtle News, 04/01/2015

https://theturtleroom.com/blog/2015/04/01/world-turtle-news-040115/


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Apr 2, 2015)

World Turtle News, 04/02/2015

https://theturtleroom.com/blog/2015/04/02/world-turtle-news-04022015/

Featured article is on MBD.


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Apr 3, 2015)

World Turtle News, 04/03/2015

https://theturtleroom.com/blog/2015/04/03/world-turtle-news-04032015/

Feature article on Multiple Paternity


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Apr 7, 2015)

World Turtle News, 04/07/2015

https://theturtleroom.com/blog/2015/04/07/world-turtle-news-04072015/

Feature article: Special People Save a Special Species


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Apr 17, 2015)

Sorry, I've not gotten these posted over the last 10 days.

That said, you can get them in your email each day. Even better - as we get closer to 100 newsletter subscribers, we're offering a prize for #100! If we get to subscriber #100 before May 2nd, 2015, subscriber #100 will win one of our new t-shirts in the size, color, and style of their choice! So, signup now to receive our blog posts and newsletter in your inbox before May 2nd, 1015. Maybe you'll be the lucky #100!

http://eepurl.com/bcY5g1


----------

